# Shakti's Fashion Poll



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

Pick out of these fashion trends those that you like/wear/fancy from afar...post additional comments and mbti if you want, too


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

Cargo shorts.


----------



## ToplessOrange (Jun 3, 2013)

I LOVE BRIGHT RED TRENCH COATS

Typically, I always have the same clothing set up. I have a red trench coat, wolverine claws, some sort of shorts with lots of pockets, some random shirt, a fancy button-up collar shirt on top, and fake leather gloves. Sometimes, longer pants. Sweater sleeves beneath my trench coat.

It's mostly the bright red trench coat, that's the most important thing.

TRENCH COAT


----------



## laura palmer (Feb 10, 2014)

Im pretty tame w my clothing because I have unnatural hair. In the winter I usually wear legging pants w leg warmers and some large sweater plus a scarf. I have a lot of rockabilly peices, but thats more for dress up. And hair bows or flowers. From the neck up I am all about bright colours but everything below is burgandy, black, a variation of grey or a grey scaled colour.


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

TheOminousMuffin said:


> I LOVE BRIGHT RED TRENCH COATS
> 
> Typically, I always have the same clothing set up. I have a red trench coat, wolverine claws, some sort of shorts with lots of pockets, some random shirt, a fancy button-up collar shirt on top, and fake leather gloves. Sometimes, longer pants. Sweater sleeves beneath my trench coat.
> 
> ...


 Red trench coats rule! They look devilishly sexy and remind me of my favourite videogame anti-heroine when I was a kid, Carmen Sandiego! Do you wear something like that? :-D


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Look at Gaga.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

band t-shirts and loud unnatural hair colours for the win! (Based on poll results)

And your prize?










Random google image photo by putting in, "neon blue hair band t-shirt"

The internet knows everything!


----------



## Grain of Sugar (Sep 17, 2013)

No, elegant stuff to claim to be a responsible person who is someone. ^^


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

INTP

Dressing in black from head to toe / smooth business style (elegant suits)


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

Smooth business style or being naked

It's all or nothing


----------



## Noor (Aug 14, 2014)

If I have to choose that would be "smooth business style" but I always add some detail which gives my outlook a bit of eccentric mark (btw, I am an INFJ)


----------



## gross porcelain (Jul 20, 2014)

Animal prints


----------



## alrex (Aug 18, 2014)

To be quite honest, I vote yes on everything except high heels.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

ISFP, tight hip pants, fake glasses, vintage 60s, 70s, 80s, unnatural hair colors (I have dyed my hair pink 2 years ago, I want to go peach now or possibly ombré or pastel pink) elegant, mori, lolita (sweet, classic), grunge, pale, fairy kei, pastel goth, anything pastel really, legging pants (texture ones!!) galaxy prints, anime and band shirts, tattoos, piercings, animal hats!


----------



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

♡ i'm a huge fan of pastel goth stuff ♡


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

loud colors, as everything else looks too washed out on me

Vintage style as well as the safari look

hipster, sure


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

Of these options I wear:

Band shirts
Loud colours

I would like to wear a suit more often but they're too warm except outside in Winter. But then it's raining so I'd need to wear a coat over it, which would be too warm...


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

most of my options were not there  (not that I'm surprised  

- No Prints, No Logos
- Medieval-Renaissance-Fantasy
- Jane Austeney 'Regency'
- Frilly, Lacy, Victorian china doll - maybe called 'lolita?'
- Earth Tones
- Dark, rich but unobtrusive colors (Burgundy, Hunter-Green, Plum, Charcoal Grey)
- cozy - like hoodies and fuzzy socks and velour jammy-bottoms
- and I do do the all black thing

Here's soem very typical examples:


----------

